# Portable Dust Collection Cart with Noise Reduction & Dust Separator using Shop Vac



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Portable Dust Collection Cart with Noise Reduction & Dust Separator using Shop Vac*

This is a dust collection cart that I made for my small workshop that serves multiple purposes:

o It provides a handy portable working surface of various shop projects

o It serves as my primary means of vacuuming dust from the floor and work surfaces

o It includes a dust separator made from a Dust Deputy that separates out 95+% of the wood dust into an easily removable container (and allows the shop vac to continue to produce maximum suction)

o It includes a noise reduction system for the shop vac that significantly muffles the shop vac noise (-10 dB)

o It has power outlets on both sides of the cart (one is switched)

o It allows easy connection of a vacuum hose to various woodworking tools in the shop to suck up most of the dust at the source of dust generation, including:

- Radial arm saw

- Kreg pocket screw jig

- Circular saw

All parts used are off-the-shelf parts. No specialty parts are needed.

I used a Ridgid WD1450 14-gallon 6 HP shop vac (available from Home Depot for $99). It has great reviews and provides excellent suction.

My source of inspiration for the noise reduction came from the following two links by Mr. Schrunk:

How To Silence Your Shop Vac

http://www.startwoodworking.com/post/how-silence-your-shop-vac

Build a Simple Box to Muffle Your Shop Vac (be sure to view the video and listen to the difference the noise reduction system makes)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/workshop/video/build-a-simple-box-to-muffle-your-shop-vac.aspx

The acoustical noise reduction padding that Mr. Schrunk used is expensive, and I decided to use some egg crate foam padding that I had in storage. You really don’t have to have any padding in the box to get a significant noise reduction (I don’t think the egg crate foam padding added that much to the noise reduction). Note that I did not get anywhere near the noise reduction that Mr. Schrunk got, but it is still perfectly fine for my purposes.

More detail for this project can be found at an Instructable that I wrote for this project:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable-Dust-Collection-System-With-Noise-Reducti/


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I bet that works well but does the shop vac motor get hot?


----------



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

The rear bottom has a large opening to exhaust the air from the shop vac output. I have not noticed any overheating at all.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

As long at the shopvac is getting adequate air flow through the hose overheating shouldn't be a problem. A dust collector would be a way bigger problem since they usually use TEFC motors.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I built something similar yesterday. Works great noise has dropped a bunch. I have been meaning to make one for over a year. With the dust deputy the shop vac can stay in the sound reduction box for years with out servicing it. Here is a short video on this setup. Great ideas from you guys on youtube. Thanks!

(4) Shop Vac Sound Box Silent Report - YouTube


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice!!! It looks like the dust from your Dust Deputy falls into an open trash bin. Is the bin inside an air tight box? Sealers with weather stripping?

The foam egg crate you used doesn’t look very dense. I would think that foam density would be more important then the acoustical shape. I wonder if a some of the rigid pink foam insulation would attenuate more of the sound.

Again, nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 3, 2021)

I have no vac system set up,I clean up during and after but i see most have a system,easier on the tools to


----------

